# Flyer erstellen



## Microhome (15. November 2007)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
ich möchte einen Flyer in folgendem Stil erstellen: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Ich benutze Photoshop schon eine recht lange Zeit für Webdesign, jedoch habe ich da immer klare und gerade Strukturen angestrebt, um ein übersichtliches Layout zu schaffen. Nun ist mein Problem jedoch das, dass ich nicht weiß unter welchem Suchbegriff ich bei Google & Co suchen muss, um ein entsprechendes Tutorial zu finden. Habt ihr eine Idee?


Vielen Dank und Beste Grüße
m!cro


----------



## Ex1tus (15. November 2007)

Vor allem für den Hintergrund kannst du den Begriff "Grunge" verwenden. Das schaut für mich aus wie ein altes zerstörtes Stück Papier. Such doch sowas oder zerstör selbst ein Papier und scan es.


----------



## hierbavida (15. November 2007)

Deine Frage wäre bei DtP besser aufgehoben.
Derartige  Produkte werden aus Bilder (PS), Grafiken (Illustrator, FreeHand), Schriften und Text mit einem Layout-Programm (InDesign, QuarkXPress, PageMaker) zusammen gestellt.
Nur mit PhotoShop wird es sehr aufwändig, ist aber mit Ebenentechnik möglich.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.
hierbavida


----------



## ink (15. November 2007)

Also, isn PlugIn was deinen wünschen entsprechen könnte. (wenn du faul bist)

```
http://www.imagemasterseries.de/index.php?pixelcreationsuite_box
```
Dann einige Tutorials zu dem Thema auf der Seite

```
http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_spezial11.php
```
 (Ich hoffe is Ok @Mod)

Usw.
Freistellen und son Kram kannste sicher und das Logo (die zentraleSchrift auf dem Titelblatt) dürfte mit Illustrator erstellt worden sein (denk ich, bzw bin mir ziemlich sicher).
Ansonsten ist da wie gesagt QuarkXpress oder Indesign (um bei Adobe zu bleiben) erstellt...


Peez Immo

PS Um deine Frage zu beantworten: Such nach "Papier Photoshop" =)


----------



## ink (15. November 2007)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Such doch sowas oder zerstör selbst ein Papier und scan es.


Ich finde es besser mit Photoshop sowas zu machen
(bessere Quali, "weniger" Arbeit...:suspekt

Der Immo


----------



## hierbavida (15. November 2007)

Für mich sieht der HG grafisch aus. Linien und Kunsprotokollpinselstriche, sowie alles bräunlich eingefärbt. Mit Maus möglich, mit Grafiktableau besser erstellbar. Ohne Grafiktableau dürfte Zeichnen, Scan und Nachbearbeitung der einfachere Weg zu sein.

MfG
hierbavida


----------



## Microhome (15. November 2007)

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für die schnellen Antworten! Ich persönlich dachte ja, dass der Hintergrund ein Mix aus Papier, Rosttextur und Grunge Brushes ist. Die Bilder vorn sind glaub ich einfach freigestellt und dann als Skizze gefiltert. Dass der Schriftzug in Illustrator gemacht wurde wusste ich nicht, aber das würde natürlich passen. Nunja, da kann ich mich eigentlich nur ransetzen und rumprobieren. Womit ich eben ein Problem habe ist der Hintergrund. Ich bekomme so einen "einfachen" irgendwie nicht hin, weil die Texturen alle viel zu viel "drin" haben.


Beste Grüße
m!cro


----------



## Leola13 (15. November 2007)

Hai,

das ganze scheint "nur" ein wenig Fleißarbeit zu sein.

Den Grundhintergrund könntest du in etwa so wie bei lunacore erstellen.

Dann ein wenig von diwisign dazu, evtl. ein wenig Google und schon gibt das einen schönen Mix.



> Dass der Schriftzug in Illustrator gemacht wurde wusste ich nicht



Wer weiss das schon ? Falls nur PS vorhanden geht das auch, nur bei den Profis, ist das halt der "normale" Ablauf.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Microhome (16. November 2007)

Naja, da unten links ja die Firma steht und diese den Schriftzug als Logo verwenden, werden sie diesen wohl als Vektorgrafik gebastelt haben.. ich werd mal schauen heut wie ich voran komme. Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall schonmal!


----------



## Ex1tus (16. November 2007)

Poste doch ab und an deine Fortschritte.


----------

